# A few from the forest



## JCPics (Oct 8, 2007)

Here are a couple I took a while back in the forest.
























And one from another scenario:


----------



## moliver (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice captures, I love the second one.
And considering the bright sunlight pointed right at you that first one is perfectly exposed all the way through.  Of course I know nothing of these things, but it pleases my eyes.


----------



## JCPics (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Pixie42 (Oct 9, 2007)

I really like the one showing the fungus on the tree.


----------



## Coldow91 (Oct 9, 2007)

I love the first one!!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 10, 2007)

Heya JCPics, welcome to ThePhotoForum.
Phew, at last our internet connection is better again. I tried and tried in vain to view your photos (and those of others, too) yesterday and the day before and they never built up for me, took AGES (and this with broadband, mind you!!!) ... something must have gone wrong somewhere in some relais station or so, what do I know ... but today they show up nicely and I like what I see!

The conversions into black and white look good, though I (I am the forum's most notorious lover of the colour green as it shows in nature, mind!) do miss the usual "wood colours" that might have been there in your original files?

Exposure in the first is good with the sun against you. Though I like the second even better ... that one looks even MORE like the woods around where I live. (One of them can be seen here - I hope ... I get the red x right now, have I jinxed my internet connection yet AGAIN :shock: ?, but get to the pic all right by using the "scenic route", i.e. by right-clicking on the x, copying the URL from the properties, pasting it and opening it).

(ETA: when I tested my own link, the photo showed ... something's mad with my internet connection!)


----------



## DPW2007 (Oct 10, 2007)

Number two is my favourite - liking the reflections there!

David


----------



## JCPics (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you everyone!

I am very fortunate to have lush forest surrounding my apartment.  In fact there are pockets of forest almost everywhere, which is perfect for me.  I take  many photos in the woods, which means I have coloured ones as well.  The first three in this thread are actually from a swamp area that I had to trail blaze to get to.   I saw it from the path and thought this was an amazing setting.

I might post another thread of forest landscapes.  I have about 6 or 7 different venues where I took my wanderlust to find little niches.  I appreciate the replies.

Thank you!


----------

